# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Haaruitval door chemotherapie. Vraag en antwoord

## Haarproblemen

Chemotherapie bij kankerpatiënten is voor velen al erg genoeg. De daarbij mogelijke haaruitval maakt het nog ernstiger. Gelukkig is de haaruitval vaak tijdelijk maar wat is nu mogelijk om het haar sneller te laten teruggroeien? Helpen de traditionele haaruitval medicijnen?

*De experts*
Deze vraag en antwoord publicatie is tot stand gekomen met medewerking van Dr. John MacDonald, oncoloog bij St. Vincents Medical Center in New York City en Dr. Michael Reed, dermatoloog en haartransplantatie chirurg bij NYU Medical Center.

*Vraag*: Hoe komt het dat er haarverlies bij chemotherapie kan optreden?

*Antwoord:* Chemotherapie kan de celdeling bij snel delende cellen stoppen. Cellen die haar produceren zijn sneldelende cellen en kunnen door chemotherapie worden aangetast net zoals de cellen van beenmerg doen die de bloedelementen produceren en ook door chemotherapie kunnen worden aangedaan.

*Vraag:* Treedt er haarverlies op bij alle vormen van chemotherapie?

*Antwoord:* Nee, er zijn vormen die meer schade doen dan anderen. Er zijn vormen van chemotherapie die het haar nooit aantasten. Dat is afhankelijk van de dosis en het behandelschema. Haaruitval bij chemotherapie is niet permanent. De enige permanente haaruitval treedt echter wel op bij personen die bestraling nodig hebben omdat ze kanker hebben in de hoofdhuid of in de hersenen. Hierbij is de hergroei na de behandeling minimaal. 

*Vraag:* Hoe lang duurt het voordat het haar weer gaat groeien? 

*Antwoord:* Dat varieert maar meestal is hergroei zichtbaar in de eerste maand nadat de behandeling is gestopt. 

*Vraag:* Zijn er medicijnen om de hergroei te bevorderen?

*Antwoord:* Er zijn medicijnen die mensen zonder chemotherapie kunnen helpen bij hergroei van haren of het stoppen van verdere haaruitval. . Veel personen met chemotherapie willen deze medicijnen ook gaan gebruiken, zelfs al niet is aangetoond dat ze bij chemotherapie helpen. Dit doen ze omdat ze er toch iets aan willen doen en geen kans op een betere hergroei willen missen. Een voorbeeld hiervan is Minoxidil 2% en 5%. Zelfs als Minoxidil geen verschil maakt is er nog het psychologisch effect er alles aan gedaan te hebben. De laatste tijd worden er ook studies gedaan met PRP (Platelet Rich Plasma) injecties. Bij PRP wordt het eigen bloed afgenomen, gecentrifugeerd om de groeicellen er uit te halen die in de hoofdhuid te injecteren. Deze behandeling is echter nog en een experimentele fase. 

*Vraag:* Heeft chemotherapie effect op de hergroei van het haar? Wordt het weer even dik als voor de behandeling? 

*Antwoord:* Soms groeit het haar terug in een andere kleur. Krulhaar kan stijl haar worden of andersom. 

*Vraag:* Zijn er methoden om haaruitval bij chemotherapie te voorkomen of te verminderen? 

*Antwoord*: Er zijn ziekenhuizen die zogenaamde cooling caps ter beschikking stellen tijdens de behandeling. Het idee is dat door het koelen van het hoofd de bloedvaten in de hoofdhuid tijdelijk samentrekken en zo minder giftige stoffen van de chemotherapie naar de haarfollikels kunnen transporteren. Vraag er naar bij de behandelaar. 

*Vraag:* Hoe zit het met haarwerken? Pruikjes?

*Antwoord:* Dat kan zeker een tijdelijke oplossing bieden. Omdat de haaruitval bij chemotherapie tijdelijk is, is het niet nodig om een dure maatpruik te laten maken. Een confectie pruikje van goede kwaliteit kan makkelijk op maat worden gemaakt bij een haarwerk studio. Er is ook nog een AWBZ vergoeding als je het haarwerk aanschaft bij een erkende haarwerker. 

Nog veel meer informatie. Voor nog veel meer informatie over chemotherapie en haaruitval ga naar: http://urly.nl/chemotherapie

Deze informatie wordt u aangeboden door Hans J.Diks, internetjournalist (lid NVJ).

Hans J.Diks is werkzaam voor de Stichting Medi-Budget, een non-profit organisatie op het gebied van voorlichting bij haarproblemen.

E-mail: [email protected]
Gratis nieuwsbrief: www.haarproblemen.nl, weblog over meer dan 40 haarproblemen
www.alopecia-vereniging.nl . Vereniging voor lotgenoten met haarproblemen.
(E)boeken van Hans J.Diks: http://urly.nl/hansjdiks
Je hebt pas recht op succes als je waarde toevoegt  (Diksy)

*Onafhankelijke en eerlijke voorlichting over alle haarproblemen*

----------

